# Gewürze zum Fisch



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2017)

Möchte mal n neuen Thread eröffnen.

Welche Gewürze und Kräuter benutzt Ihr für Fischgerichte ?

Fenchel ,Dill und Kerbel sind ja gute Fischkräuter.

Curryfisch ist aus dem asiatischen Raum bekannt.

Morgen mal Thunfischsteaks mit Reis und Kurkuma probieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Salz, Pfeffer, dann noch Oregano, Basilikum, Dill, Knoblauch, Petersilie. Gerade Oregano finde ich nicht schlecht, aber das Zeug werfe ich so gut wie überall drauf...


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Da fehlt definitiv noch der Meerrettich!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Ich verwende auch die üblichen Verdächtigen (oft aber nur Pfeffer und Salz).

Würde interessehalber auch gerne mal Zitronenpfeffer ausprobieren (besitze ich bislang nicht) - kommt der gut bei Fisch oder eher suboptimal?

Da gibt es offenbar zwei Varianten: Einen Mix aus Pfeffer und Zitronenschalen sowie eine indonesische (?) Version, die ein eigenes Gewächs ist.

Habe aber leider keinen Plan, was davon besser schmeckt.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Senf... in Soßen, oder auch mal als Kruste und als Träger/Kleister für andere Gewürze.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich verwende auch die üblichen Verdächtigen (oft aber nur Pfeffer und Salz).
> 
> Würde interessehalber auch gerne mal Zitronenpfeffer ausprobieren (besitze ich bislang nicht) - kommt der gut bei Fisch oder eher suboptimal?



Das ist nicht umsonst eines der Hauptmitbringsel der Norwegenangler - saugt zum Fisch!


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Cool, klingt ausprobierenswert  

Zumindest die normale Pfeffer-Zitronenschalen-Mixversion habe ich im Gewürzregal von Supermärkten schon gesehen (von Ostmann etc.). Aber bislang noch nicht rangetraut


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Cool, klingt ausprobierenswert
> 
> Zumindest die normale Pfeffer-Zitronenschalen-Mixversion habe ich im Gewürzregal von Supermärkten schon gesehen (von Ostmann etc.). Aber bislang noch nicht rangetraut



http://www.toro.no/vaare-produkter/sitronpepper/


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

THX! Haut man den einfach wie normalen Pfeffer nach Gusto auf den Fisch - oder gibt's dabei aufgrund des Zitronenzusatzes was Besonderes zu beachten (Steigerung des Säuregrades etc.)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Für Fisch selber nur Salz und Pfeffer .

Für Soßen etc., von - bis..


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Wenn ich eine schöne Bachforelle habe :
 Großes Stück Alufolie- in den Fisch Petersilie, Zwiebel,Knobi, Pfeffer, etwas Porree und fein gehackte Möhren, Butterflocken  und wenn sie fertig ist wird gesalzen.  :k


----------



## honeybee (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Und bissl Rosmarin....neben Salz und Peffer


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> THX! Haut man den einfach wie normalen Pfeffer nach Gusto auf den Fisch - oder gibt's dabei aufgrund des Zitronenzusatzes was Besonderes zu beachten (Steigerung des Säuregrades etc.)?



Ich benutze den wie gewöhnlichen Pfeffer. Wenn dann die Schärfe nicht ausreichend erscheint, kann man am Tisch bequem aus der Mühle nachlegen.

Das zitronige kommt bei dem Pfeffer ja nicht vom Fruchtfleisch und der Säure, sondern von der gelben Zitronenschale.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

THX, alles klar - also nur Aroma und kein zusätzlicher Sauermacher. Klingt gut.


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

zum "koch"fisch - kabeljau, seelachs usw gibts n gepimptes 'fischgewürz'.

bei allen anderen zubereitungen gibts nur meersalz.

nichts ist reiner als der reine geschmack - und so mag ich fisch, im eigengeschmack.

mach aber nur nichtreleaste barschezanderhechtegrundeln und erworbenen seefisch.


----------



## Ørret (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Ich mach's mir beim würzen immer ganz einfach und decke mich im Winter auf den Anglermessen bei Mathias Hoff mit diversen Gewürzen ein.Bratfischgewürz, Bieteig, Bratkartoffelgewürz, Flammlachsgewürz, Matjesreifer und was sonst noch alles hab ich schon getestet.....war immer top#6
https://www.fischgewuerze-versand.d.../de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/81895373/Categories


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*



bastido schrieb:


> @Andal
> Also in dem von Dir verlinkten Pfeffer ist alles mögliche drin aber keine Zitrone und schon gar keine Zitronenschale.
> Das haben übrigens die meisten Produkte die sich Zitronenpfeffer nennen gemein, mir schmeckt das immer zu künstlich.



Mir schmeckts ... the rest - just details.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Da treffen ich Angeln und kochen:
Wer fängt (bzw. wems schmeckt) hat recht!!

Wundert mich, dass nicht mehr Asiafreaks da sind, Soja, Ingwer etc.


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

ich kannte mal einen, der seine gebratene äsche mit ketchup und majo veredelt hat. war sicher lecker.
wäre sicher auch lecker gewesen mit gegrillter möhre.
jeder wie er mag - ich mag halt den zarten geschmack von fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

da bin ich auch eher in Deiner Richtung mit purem Geschmack - aber die Geschmäcker sind halt (Gott sei dank) verschieden..


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da treffen ich Angeln und kochen:
> Wer fängt (bzw. wems schmeckt) hat recht!!
> 
> Wundert mich, dass nicht mehr Asiafreaks da sind, Soja, Ingwer etc.



So gerne ich das mit allem möglichen Fleisch esse, aber nicht zum Fisch, weil es alles und jedem Eigengeschmack erschlägt.


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*



Jose schrieb:


> ...jeder wie er mag - ich mag halt den zarten geschmack von fisch.



und dann bitte bitte nicht in gastro-dosierung oder haut-die-kwiesine-homöopathie.

also nicht 200g wolfsbarsch gedünstet sondern minim n naturbelassenes perfekt gedünstetes kilo.


danach mags dann auch n paar tage trocken brot geben |rolleyes


btw: nochmal danke für deinen fetten wolfsbarsch #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*



Andal schrieb:


> So gerne ich das mit allem möglichen Fleisch esse, aber nicht zum Fisch, weil es alles und jedem Eigengeschmack erschlägt.


zum dippen geht das schon - kommt halt (wie so oft) dann auf Dosierung an. 

Aber auch Ceviche scheint ja nicht so gefragt zu sein (sauer - scharf)..

Man scheints milder/natürlicher zu mögen..


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Letztens erst pollack und Dorsch Filet, gesalzen gepfeffert und saftig in Olivenöl gebraten, dann mit der Gabel in schüppchen zerlegt nochmal leicht gesalzen und weg von der Kochstelle in warmer Butter geschwenkt pur ohne alles aufn Teller und, der absolute Hammer, da ist bestimmt ein gutes halbes Kilo drauf gegangen aber da war ich dann auch voll gefressen und glücklich.

Ich brauche bei Fisch auch nur Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Noch ein "Puresser" ;-))))


----------



## wäcki (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Servus,

bei mir gibts für Fisch von Grill und aus Pfanne nur noch Maridor von Maggi. Mag ich einfach .


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Mich wundert, dass hier nicht als erstes Thymian genannt wurde. Frischer Thymian-Stängel mit Knoblauch in die Pfanne zu allen Lachsartigen Fischen geben. Insbesondere bei der Äsche verstärkt das den Geschmack ungemein. 

Wolfsbarsch und Dorade bereite ich mediterran zu. Die ganzen Fische über Nacht in Öl zusammen mit Knoblauch und Kräuter der Provence marinierten und danach Grillen, Braten oder Backen. Dazu eine Mojo Verde oder eine Mojo Picon. Als Sättigungsbeilage - wenn erforderlich - Kartoffeln. Oder einen mediteranen warmen Kartoffelsalat. Einiges davon findet ihr auf meiner FB -Seite:

https://www.facebook.com/Kolja-kocht-199462066895816/


----------



## Silverfish1 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Also ich mach ganz oft teriyaki Lachs (die terijayki Sauce mache ich natürlich selbst) oder auch ein schönen Miso Cod, wie ich ihn aus Japan kenne. Wenn es ganz schnell gehen muss gedünsteter wolfsbarsch auf Lauch aus dem Bambusgarer dazu eine leckere Ponzu Sauce :–) damit auch mal ein paar japanische Zubereitungen genannte werden. Was ich in Louisiana bei Freunden gegessen habe war gegrillter redfish mit Mango Hosinsoße.


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Moin... Gebratenes Fischfilet bekommt bei mir auch nur Salz und Pfeffer - im Zweifel etwas Zitrone wenn fertig.
Zitronenpfeffer mag ich auch mal gern, aber nur selbstgemacht mit 100% Pfeffer und 100% getrocknete Zitronenschale! Viele Mischungen enthalten noch Koriander, der das schnell "seifig" schmecken lässt...
https://www.bremer-gewuerzhandel.de/zitronenschalen-stucke.html
Welchen Pfeffer man sich dazu schrotet, ist geschmackssache! Da gibt es richtig geile Sorten und fertige Mischungen!
Für Fischfrikas und Crabcakes passt meine Lieblingsmischung "Old Bay" sehr gut! Zutaten beim Bremer Gewürzhandel oder Gewürzhändler seines Vertrauens 

Tante Edit:
Hab sogar meine Mischung dazu gefunden...

2 EL gem. Lorbeer		EL = Esslöffel; TL = Teelöffel
2 EL Selleriesalz (oder 1 EL gem. Selleriesaat + 1 EL Meersalz)
1 EL gem. Senf
2 TL gem. schwarzer Pfeffer
1 TL gem. weisser Pfeffer*
2 TL gem. Ingwer
2 TL Paprika süß, geräuchert
1 TL gem. Muskat
1 TL gem. Nelke
1 TL gem. Piment
1 TL gem. Macisblüte
1 TL gem. Kardamom
1 TL gem. Zimt
1 TL. Chiliflocken

*Bitte richtigen Weissen Pfeffer nehmen…


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Hallo

Ich würze das Mehl zum Braten von Fisch(Forellen,Hecht,Zander...)mit Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Paprika(Scharf und Mild) schmeckt mir gut und gibt eine schöne Farbe.
Wenn ich ganze Fische brate kommt immer ein Zweig frischer Kräuter in die Bauchhöhle.Was grade einen Zweig entbehren kann, von meinen Kräutern. Rosmarin,Thymian,Curry,Liebstöckel,Majoran,Petersilie,2-3 Blätter Lorbeer,Basilikum oder auch mal Zitronenschale oder Stücke.
*Jedoch nur wenig.
Der Fisch soll noch nach Fisch schmecken und riechen. *
Bei Kochfisch geht schon mal der halbe Gewürzschrank mit in den Topf.Senfkörner,Wacholderbeeren,verschiedene Currys usw. 



Wenn ich eine Gemüsepfanne mit Soße mache kommt der Fisch auch schon mal gewürzt drauf, zum gar ziehen.


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Gebratene Filets meist nur mit Salz und Pfeffer. 
Ganze Fische aus dem Ofen oder gedünstete Fische werden mit frischen Kräutern garniert - Petersilie, Rosmarin, Fenchel, Dill, Majoran, Thymian usw was halt gerade greifbar ist.
Und bei Aal ganz wichtig: Salbei!
Für Fischnuggets oder Fischcurry oder Fischsuppe wird schonmal gerne tiefer in den Gewürzschrank gegriffen.
Das geht dann über Kardamom, Koriander, Curcuma, Cumin, Nelken, Wacholder, Paprika, Chili uvm ran :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

echt spannend, wie breit doch die Palette ist an Würzungsvorlieben..


----------



## Pinocio (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

Kommt bei mir ganz drauf an welcher Fisch.
Forelle mag ich sehr gern mit ein paar Wacholderbeeren und nach dem Braten nur noch etwas Salz und Peffer.
Barsch esse ich sehr gerne mit Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer, Rosmarin und Paprika paniert, so auch die Grundelmarinade.
Hecht darf gern mehr Würze haben, da sein Fleisch so intensiv ist, da kommt Senf und Speck dran und die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Karpfen und Brassen lege ich mit Räuchersalzmischung ein und esse es nur geräuchert gerne.
Schleie mag ich blau am liebsten.
Döbel und Plötzen werden nur mit Salz eingerieben und getrocknet gegessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewürze zum Fisch*

mit Wacholder warst Du glaub ich der erste.
Beim Raüchern ja, beim Braten hab ich das noch nicht probiert


----------



## fischerinanne (30. November 2020)

Am liebsten bereite ich einen Fisch mit Salz, Pfeffer, etwas Zitrone und Petersilie zu. Von den fertig gemischten Fischgewürzen halte ich wenig, denn das lustige am Kochen ist doch selbst zu würzen.... Man kommt also schnell darauf was man mag, beziehungsweise welche Gewürze man für was verwendet. 
Jedoch habe ich vor kurzem ein neues Rezept ausprobiert und habe den Fisch mit etwas Kokosmilch abgelöscht und mit Kurkuma, Ingwer, Salz, Pfeffer gewürzt. Dazu gab es Brokkoli. War sehr sehr lecker. Man muss ab und zu einfach neues auch ausprobieren.


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Also bei wird bei Fisch sehr oft mit Dill, Petersilie, Zitrone, Schnittlauch, Zwiebeln sowie Knoblauch und natürlich die klassischen Gewürze Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt. Diese Basisgewürze sind auch in Fischgewürzmischungen enthalten, auf die man auch zugreifen kann, wenn es schneller gehen muss. Paprika, Zitronengras, Piment, Nelken oder auch Thymian geben dem Fisch nochmal eine besondere Note, die man je nach Geschmack individuell anpassen kann.


----------



## liNaW22 (12. Januar 2022)

Hallo. Ich verwende Petersilie, Pfeffer,  Salz, Dill, Knoblauch. Oregano schmeckt mir nicht.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## DUSpinner (12. Januar 2022)

Pfeffer, Salz und etwas Oregano bei Bratfisch, der mit Zitrone beträufelt und in Mehl gewälzt wird. Als Soße gerne eine Dill-Senfsosse. Hecht wegen starken Eigengeruch bzw. Geschmack gespickt mit Speck in der Pfanne und/oder mit Wurzelgemüse, Knobi und Tomaten im Bräter und Backofen.


----------



## rule270 (23. Januar 2022)

Hy
Ein gutes Fischgewürz ist Chimi Churi für meinen Geschmack.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Floma (23. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> Ein gutes Fischgewürz ist Chimi Churi für meinen Geschmack.
> LG
> Rudi


Das überlagert aber doch sicherlich ganz ordentlich?

Ich mag Fenchelsamen und eine Gewürzmischung, das mir meine Mutter vor Jahren von Mallorca mitgebracht hat. Scheint mir vor allem getrocknete Petersilie, Salz und Knoblauch zu sein. Weiß aber nicht, wie die Mischung heißt.


----------



## rule270 (23. Januar 2022)

Danke sehr schön für Euren Tipp!
Lg.
Ein guter Freund gab mir den Rat:
"Häste häste " Fahradkette. OK
Man muss es tun um etwas zum wissen, sagtm ir ein Wegbegleiter.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (23. Januar 2022)

Im Chimi Chuur ist enthalten:
Zwiebel,Petersilie,Oregano,Pfeffer,Paprika,Liebstöckel,Knoblauch,Salz,Rohrzucker.
Ich gebe diese Tipps weiter weil ich dem Stamm der Geber angehöre und nicht dem Stamm der " Nehmer".
Das ist alles sehr schwer zu verstehen, ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass diese Verhaltensweisen eine Reaktion auslösen wird!.
Sorry
LG
Rudi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

White wine with the fish.


----------

